# Grayne Tour & Pro Snowboard Bag Stoker - Free Plus Tool Kit!



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi SBF,

Continuing on now with Preseason Stokers...Lets get one rolling for Grayne bags.

First up we will do our new Grayne Pro Deluxe bag. Please enter by responding to this thread with a brief description of why your need for a snowboard bag and tool kit is more needy than everyone else's need. We will actually choose by raffle on Sept 27th but the reasons are always fun. 

http://www.wiredsport.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/r/probag.jpg

At a regular price of $49.95 this thing is BOMBER.

Accommodation: Fits Complete Snowboarding Setup & Accessories
With a massive interior compartment capable of fitting a pair of boots, bindings, multiple boards, and more all at once, you can easily carry everything you need for a day on the slopes. Then two large exterior pockets can be used to store everything from a jacket, pants, and goggles to food, tools and even backcountry gear.

Padding: Premium Wall and Floor Padding
A high density, sturdy foam is heavily stitched in to the walls and floor of this bag to provide maximum protection for your board and all of your gear.

Exterior: Ballistic Nylon
Double stitched ballistic nylon ensure the exterior of this bag is near bomb proof. Bags are subjected to heavy abuse, sharp edges of your board, and more. It's important to have a material that can stand up to the abuse.

Carrying Options: Shoulder or Handle
With multiple carrying options you're set for any condition. The padded shoulder strap is easily unclipped and stored when not in use, while a padded velcro handle makes carrying all your gear a breeze.

Warranty: 3 Years
A three year warranty against manufacturer defects means this bag will stand up to season after season of abuse.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Additionally, we will kick in one of our new tool kits as well for some preseason board fondling joy.

At the regular $37.95 we think that this kit offers and amazing value (but even better when its free). Our ne Grayne Iron is in final prototype now and will be available before X-mas (but that will be for a later stoker).

http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-ski-and-snowboard-tuning-kit.html










Grayne Complete Ski and Snowboard Tuning Kit : The ultimate tuning kit for all your snowboards and skis. Sharpen edges, fill in gouges and core shots, add a fresh layer of wax, adjust your bindings and more, all with one simple kit! This premium tuning kit comes with every tool you will ever need to fix, maintain and increase the performance of your ride. And the best part, with it's compact size you can bring it with you to the mountain and make any changes or repairs right there! No more slow days on the slopes or constantly running in to the shop and paying for a tune. This kits slim ballistic nylon case will easily fit right in your snowboard bag creating a fully stocked personal work shop wherever you go! The kit comes with all of the following:

One Ratcheting Six Piece Screwdriver
This ultra durable screwdriver comes with both ratcheting and solid state options for quick removal and tightening of any bolt on your bindings. The t-shaped handle provides maximum leverage for really cranking down on bolts while easily loosening the most stubborn screws you come across. Inside the handle you will find a #2 and #3 Phillips Head bit, #3 posidrive head bit, 1/4" Flat head bit, 3/32" hex bit and even an 8mm and 10mm wrench .With all these pieces combined you won't find a nut, bolt, or screw on your bindings you can't change on the fly!

One Dual Degree Edge Sharpener
Never worry about slipping out on hardpack and ice again! This easy to us Grayne Edge Tool will give you razor sharp edges in seconds! An ergonomically shaped handle easily tucks comfortably in to the palm of your hand and makes maintaining control a breeze. With both 88 and 90 degree options clearly labeled you can choose the perfect angle for conditions that day. Simply pick the degree you want and run down the length of your edges for a like new edge in seconds. The file even comes labeled with arrows to show you which direction to file in. Don't worry if you have Magne-Traction, or Quik-Rip edges either, this edging tool has you covered. It doesn't get any easier or faster than that!

One Premium Brass and Nylon Base Brush
The perfect all in one brush for cleaning and waxing your skis or snowboard. A two part brush featuring half nylon bristles and half brass bristles cuts your cleaning and polishing time in half! Simply give your board a good brush down from tip to tail to clean your base before waxing. Then, after waxing and scraping, simply brush from tip to tail again using the brass bristles first to smooth, and then the nylon bristles to polish the base, leaving it looking like new. A classic wooden handle provides easy grip and looks great. Everybody knows the best way to get more speed is a well done wax, and this brush makes that a breeze!

One Polishing and Deburring Stone
The edges of your skis and snowboard are one of the most important part of the board to maintain. After sharpening and riding edges often gather burrs, rust, and all sorts of inconsistencies. This stone will return your edges to new! Simply brush over burrs and rust to remove and polish to factory quality. Find your edges are just a tad to catchy? This stone will help you de-tune your edges on the fly! Just give a quick rub to your contact points and don't worry about catching on boxes and rails again! Easily fits in your pocket for quick adjustments when you're doing laps!

One Lightning Wax
This premium all temp wax will have you sliding faster than ever! Specifically designd to cover the maximum range of snow conditions, you won't be sticking to snow ever again. Works best as a melt on wax but can also be used as a rub-on wax for quick touch up when you need that little extra. It's time you start beating your friends to the bottom of the hill! Wax color may vary. 

One Ultra-Durable Wax Scraper
Made from a specialized ultra-durable plastic this scraper will last you for seasons on end! A large 6" scraping surface provides maximum scraping with minimal effort. Grayne's premium wax scraper also features a notched corner, perfect for pulling excess wax off of your edges, and most importantly, your contact points. Waxing at home just got a whole lot easier!

Two Premium 8" P-Tex Bars
Nothing's worse than when you put a big gouge or core shot in your brand new skis or snowboard. Shops will charge upwards of $100 to simply fill a core shot. But now you can do it yourself in seconds with these premium P-Tex candles. Featuring both an 8" black and 8" clear candle, you can repair even the most dinged base and still have P-Tex to spare. Simply melt an end of the stick over the hole until filled, smooth out and then ride like new! Now you can keep your base in pristine condition no matter how many rocks and trees early and late season riding throws your way!

One Nylon Base Pad
Base material takes the brunt of the force when skiing and snowboarding. This nylon base pad quickly repairs scuffs and improves speed by removing and scraping off micro-hairs that start to form on your base. Whether you've just filled a gouge with P-Tex or simply put in dozens of laps, give the base a quick rub down with this premium pad and your base will ride like new! Great for use before waxing to eliminate all foreign material from the base!

*Each kit comes with one of each type of tool pictured.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...and on deck for the next stoker after this one completes we will do our new Grayne Tour Bag.

At $69.95 this bag packs in a ridiculous feature set. 

http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-travel-ready-fully-padded-tour-snowboard-bag.html


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I was actually looking at this bag (black one) for past few days. What are the outside dimensions of this bag? it's not listed on you web site.
I need to know if I can fit it in the back of my car If I'll fold the seats.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:wavetowel2:Wow! Just what I needed
With my growing quiver of Boards and growing family of snowboarders the bad and the toolkit are just the right thing to let me care for my babies at home !

As Usual Wired this is another Awesome Stoker:3tens::3tens::bowing::bowing::cheer1::cheer1:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> I was actually looking at this bag (black one) for past few days. What are the outside dimensions of this bag? it's not listed on you web site.
> I need to know if I can fit it in the back of my car If I'll fold the seats.


The padding is 1/2 inch all around so you can add 1 inch to all dimensions. It will fit all boards up to 170 cm. It is flexible (not a hard case) so if will flex down to your board dimension plus 1 inch for the padding to fit smaller spaces.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> The padding is 1/2 inch all around so you can add 1 inch to all dimensions. It will fit all boards up to 170 cm. It is flexible (not a hard case) so if will flex down to your board dimension plus 1 inch for the padding to fit smaller spaces.


How much clearance does it have top to bottom, my biggest complaint on board bags is that I have to undo my flows, from their dialed in setting. (I know first world problem)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The external dims are: 173 x 36 x 19 cm (68 x 14 x 7.5 inches).


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I need a bag to carry my boards to and from my private plane. I need a tool kit 'cause said plane needs a little work. Thanks Wired.....


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

I need a bag so my wife doesn't kick my ass for getting the trunk of the car all wet, and also a tool kit, so she will stop complaining for me spending too much money on snowboarding each year. The boss always wins....


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

I need a bag like a hole in the head. Got two already, one a shoulder strap, the other a wheelie. Since it's free, heck why not :shrug:. If I win it'll keep the darling wife occupied, trying to find attic space to store a third bag... or I might sell one of the others.

What I'm really angling for is the toolkit. Over the years, my toolset has worn out, but I'm too cheap to buy a new one :blush:.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

i need a bag for when i take bus trips to the mountain so my board wont get dinged up. 

Thanks again for the giveaways!!


----------



## Mike E (Mar 10, 2013)

My brother needs a travel bag and tool kit. 
Give me the new stuff so I can give him my old stuff.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mike E said:


> My brother needs a travel bag and tool kit.
> Give me the new stuff so I can give him my old stuff.


Nice!
Pay it forward and still come out ahead. 2:


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I need a new snowboard bag because I don't have one, and my wife said she would kick me in the sack if I buy any more snowboarding gear in the near future.... Please Wired help me prevent getting kicked in the sack!:signlol:


----------



## TahoeKyleJ (Sep 12, 2014)

I would LOVE some new goggles (as mine were stolen). It may also help to know that I am a broke student in Tahoe who has barely enough money to scrape together for some Top Ramen ;P


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeahhhh!

Thanks to everyone who has eneterd so far. If anyone else wants in now is the time. We will close this for entries shortly.

STOKED!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I really think I should win this, but not for my own sake!!!!!

After readin Northriver1's post, I think his missus is gonna think he's really buyin all this gear he's winnin on here!!!!!

So, out of the goodness of my heart, and my dislike of seein a grown man cry from bein booted in the gonads!!!!!

I'll happily take this prize, purely outta my feelings for another brother, and to stop this abuse towards his testicles!!!!!


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

I would love a new board bag. Especially for the trips I'll be taking this winter to Colorado and Utah. Thanks again for the promo Wired!!2::yahoo::bowdown:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked. This one is now over. Back shortly with a winner. It may be tomorrow. My MTN bike is calling (and I think I might hear some Steelhead begging to be hooked as well) .


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah snap, don't know how I managed to miss this one! Better believe I'll be in it for the next one. I need the tools more than the bag, although, the bag would keep me from wrecking the inside of car any more than I already have. Anyway, good luck to all the folks who made it in! Keep up the awesome WiredSport!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea never saw this thread.

don't really need a bag though. 

cheers for kicking ass wired.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Larrytbull

You are the winner bro!

Please email your name and address to [email protected] and we will get this shipped out to you.

STOKED!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats, Larry!!!!!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Larrytbull
> 
> You are the winner bro!
> 
> ...


SO Stoked thanks Wired:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:
YOU ROCK!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> SO Stoked thanks Wired:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:
> YOU ROCK!


Cool,

Please email as well so we can get that in our system.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations LarryT,… :bowing::samba::cheer1:

As always,... Awesomeness and Stokage,... Stokage and Awesomeness from Wiredsport!!!!
:yahoo::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::yahoo:


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats Larry :wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess......... congrats to larrytbull.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Bag and Kit arrived yesterday :yahoo:::

the Bag is awesome, Gonna post up some pics in this thread later.
this is a really well built bag.

I will show it with my board (160) so people can get an idea of size.


Also got the tuning kit and I am going to keep this in my truck, so I will be able to give a quick tune/wax where ever i go.

SO STOKED!! Thanks AGAIN WIRED :snowing:1:1:

Now Bring on the SNOW!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)




----------

